# اكبر سلسلة مواقع لتحميل الكتب المجانيه بلا حدود



## احمد سيف النصر (9 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
النهارده الموضوع صغير شويه بس مفيد جدااااااا انا هحط روابط مجموعه من المواقع المواقع دى تقدر تدخل عليها وتحمل كتب بلا حدود وكلها مجانيه ومجربها بنفسى كل ماعليك انك تسجل نفسك كعضو فى الموقع يعنى تعمل ريجستر عادى جدا زى اى موقع وبعدها تقدر تحمل كتب من غير حد نبتدى بقى على بركه الله


الموقع الاول 
www.gigapedia.org

الموقع ده من اروع المواقع على الاطلاق لتحميل الكتب وفيه كتب كمان بالعربى المهم انك بتسجل فيه كعضو بيطلب منك تكتب الاسم ايلى انتا عاوز تدخل بيه والباس وورد وال***** دا طبعا عادى جدا وبيديك تحت كلمتين 
بيبقوا عباره عن كلمتين انتا بتعيد كتابتهم تانى فى الخانه الفاضيه بتكتب الكلمه الاولى وبعدين مسافه بعدين الكلمه التانيه ولو الكلام مش واضح فيه خانه على الجنب لو ضغط عليها بيوضحلك الصوره شويه وبعد تسجيل نفسك كعضو تقدر تحمل من غير حد

الموقع الثانى 

www.avaxhome.ws

الموقع ده جامد جداااااا يجماعه وشبه الموقع الاول تمام واحسن منه كمان لانه مش بيحتاج تسجيل خالص كل ماعليك انك تدخل تبحث عن الكتاب بتاعك ولما يجبلك الكتاب بتلاقى تحت مكتوب كلمه detail
يعنى تفاصيل الكتاب لما تضغط عليها بتلاقى معلومات الكتاب ولنكات التحميل

والموقع ده فيه حاجه جامده جدا كمان وهى انه بردو فيه برامج يعنى مش كتب وبس 


ندخل بقى على الموقع الثالث

http://www.yourbooklib.com/

موقع رائع جداااااااااا وفيه كتب فى جميع المجالات الهندسى والطبى والمعامارى والميكانيكى ......الخ
والاحسن من كده انه مش بيحتاج اى تسجيل خالص كل ماعليك انك تبحث عن كتابك ولما تلاقيه بتلاقى صوره الكتاب ومكتوب تحتها read more
لما تضغط عليها بيديلك معلومات الكتاب وتحتها كلمه more info
لما تضغط عليها بيديك على طول لنكات التحميل

ندخل بقى على الموقع الرابع

www.netbks.com 

موقع رائع ومش محتاج بردو تسجيل ونفس اسلوب الموقع الثالث تمام

الموقع الخامس 

www.ebookee.com

موقع رائع بس بيحتاج تسجيل هو الموقع ده عموما فيه كتب مجانيه كتير جدااااااااااا كل ماعليك انك تسجل وبعدين تبحث عن كتابك 

الموقع السادس 
www.eng4ever.org

الموقع ده موقع هندسى فيه بعض الكتب الهندسيه مع صورها موقع لسه جديد بس بيطورو فيه حاليا 

الموقع السابع

www.prodbooks.blogspot.com

موقع راااااااااااائع جدا ومش محتاج اى تسجيل متخصص هندسه ميكانيكا كل التخصصات انتاج وباور وسيارات وميكاترونيك

الموقع الثامن

www.kxcad.net

موقع رهيب جداااااااا اون لاين فيه تعليم جامد جدااااا لك برامج الجرافيك الاوتوكاد والسوليد وورك وكمان ال cnc وبرامج تانيه كتييييييييييير الدروس اون لاين بتضغط على الدرس ايلى انتا عاوز تشوفه وتقراه على طول من غير تحميل وكمان فيه فيديوهات

الموقع التاسع

www.engineeringtoolbox.com
موقع رااااائع جدااااااا خاص بالهندسه فيه معلومات جامده جدااااااا فى كل المجالات الهندسيه

الموقع العاشر والاخير 

www.mmsec.com

مركز المدينه المنوره للعلوم والتكنولوجيا وفيه ابحاث باللغه العربيه لكثير من المجالات وممكن تبحث فيه كمان على روابط الجامعات والمنظمات المعنيه بالطاقه والكهرباء .......الخ

كل ماعليك انك تضيف المواقع دى عندك فى قائمه المفضله لديك وبالى يبقى اى كتاب انتا عاوزه تقدر تجيبه بسرعه فى اى وقت 

ارجو تثبيت الموضوع لانه هيحل مشاكل ناس كتير فى البحث عن الكتب 

​


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا يامهندس أحمد سيف النصر على هذه الباقه من المواقع
أنت دائما تأتى بهدايا رائعة للمنتدى - مساهماتك ثرية ونافعة 
بارك الله فيك .


----------



## زاد أحمد (9 يناير 2009)

شـــــــــــكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك على المجهود , مواقع مهمة ومفيدة جدا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (9 يناير 2009)

م سامح سليم التترى وم زاد أحمد شكرا على مروركم ومنورين الموضوع


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## امير المياحي (10 يناير 2009)

يا راااااااجل ده نته بلوه


----------



## سدير عدنان (10 يناير 2009)

*شكرا يااستاذ احمد سيف على هذه المواضييع الرائعة والمفيدة*


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (10 يناير 2009)

م/احمد عبد الحميد , م [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u315695.html"]امير المياحي , وم [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u55964.html"]سدير عدنان شكرا على ردودكم ومنورين الموضوع 
[/URL][/URL]


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (11 يناير 2009)

مرة ثانية - مرة ثالثة - ........... - مرة n
ألف ألف ألف شكر ... فعلأ ما فى أحسن من كده
حتى الشكر شوية عليك يا سيف النصر
ربنا هو وحده يجازيك بكل خير
ابه بس الحلاوة دى - مافى شئ ممكن يخطر ببالك ولا تجده فى هذه المواقع ، لقد أصبحت الكرة فى ملعبنا الان
ولا حجة لأحد - العلم متوفر فهل من متعلم


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (11 يناير 2009)

سامح سليم التترى شكرا على ردك وفعلا العلم دايما متوفر انا بس حبيت انشر المواقع دى عشان احتمال اتغيب عن المنتدى فتره لظروف الجيش وانقطع عن المشاركه لفتره عشان الناس لما تحتاج حاجه تقدر تبحث بنفسها


----------



## elmalwany (11 يناير 2009)

جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (11 يناير 2009)

م elmalwany شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## عبيدة 86 (12 يناير 2009)

thanks so so much


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (12 يناير 2009)

م عبيده لاشكر على واجب ومنور الموضوع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 يناير 2009)

الجزء الثالث والرابع والخامس من مكتبه برامج التصميم نزلت المنتدى بحمد الل


----------



## I love life (14 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير
مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 يناير 2009)

م I love life شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## اراس الكردي (15 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي على المواقع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (15 يناير 2009)

م اراس الكردي شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع وان شاء الله فيه كمان شويه مواقع جامده فى الطريق


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (17 يناير 2009)

وشكرا تانى لكل الناس ايلى ردت


----------



## اكرم جرجس حنا (18 يناير 2009)

الف الف شكر
الحقيقة مشاركة موفيدة جداجدا
الف شكر


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (18 يناير 2009)

اكرم جرجس حنا ميرسى على ردك واتمنى تستفاد من المواقع دى


----------



## اكرم جرجس حنا (18 يناير 2009)

الحقيقة استفدت كتير ياباشمهندس احمد
وشكرا علي متابعتك للردود
خالص تمنياتي لك بالنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (18 يناير 2009)

م اكرم جرجس حنا لا شكر على واجب ومنور الموضوع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 يناير 2009)

واى حد محتاج اى حاجه انا فى الخدمه


----------



## mahmoudgamaal (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## الزيتوني (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا على المجهود*


----------



## ahhamdy (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للأخ أحمد على موضوعه المتميز
وأضيف الأتي لتلك المواقع
1- www.kutub.com
موقع يحتاج لتسجيل وهو ضعيف جدا بالنسبة للمواقع المذكورة لكنه يتميز بوجود الكثير من الكتب بالعربي
2- www.gigle.ws
هو الأخ الشقيق لموقع gigapedia.com
3- www.linkpdf.com
وهو يتميز بوجود العديد من الأبحاث عليه
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع


----------



## محمد علي الباشا (5 مارس 2011)

يا شباب لوسمحتم أريد مشا ريع الكتر نيه مستعجل


----------



## محمد علي الباشا (5 مارس 2011)

مشا ريع الاكترونية


----------

